# website host good deal?



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

I've been looking at setting up a website, im not selling direct from the site just simple information maybe the opportunity or clients to upload photos. I now find that i'm getting really confused with all the info out there ! The question is do you think this is a good deal, or do you know of something better ? 
http://www.ukhost4u.com/shared-web-hosting/budget


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

www.ezpzhosting.co.uk get my recommendation :thumb:

Dan is a member on here (username dan_focus or something).


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Web Mania said:


> This voucher will give 50% discount for example:
> 
> 1 year web hosting normally £24.99 with discount £12.50 + vat
> 
> ...


Might be of some use to you!


----------



## Neofolis (Jun 10, 2009)

I use IX Web Hosting, it is mostly problem free and extremely good value.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fasthost not once had a problem.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I used UK-cheapest, no prob so far, but Im a fairly low demand user.

http://www.uk-cheapest.co.uk/

IF you want to see how the site loads let me know and I will PM you the address (Cant post it here as it could be said its advertising)


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Info is much appreciated guys i,m starting to lean towards ezpz ,but any more info would be great !


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i use one.com

cost me a tenner for first year included software and 3 gigs aof server space even with my whole site and shop plus well use email accounts( unlimited amount). i have barely scraped my allowance. 
in secodn year and never had any outages or downtime


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> i use one.com
> 
> cost me a tenner for first year included software and 3 gigs aof server space even with my whole site and shop plus well use email accounts( unlimited amount). i have barely scraped my allowance.
> in secodn year and never had any outages or downtime


Karl could you send me a link to your website by p.m.?


----------



## FocusDan (Jun 24, 2006)

It's worth remembering DW members get a 15% discount by entering DW01 as a coupon code 

Thanks for the recommendation beardboy!


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

*I just signed up for this one*

http://www.freevirtualservers.com/

I just signed up for this one from a recommendation have a look I just gotta get around to building my site now lol.

It worked out at £16 to buy my domain for 2 years and I have free hosting for life.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

FocusDan said:


> It's worth remembering DW members get a 15% discount by entering DW01 as a coupon code
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation beardboy!


No problemo :thumb:

Good service needs some recognition


----------

